# NPC / Karten Datenbank



## Derida (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo fleißiges DB-Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
wie gestern schon im TS besprochen hier nun der Thread in dem ihr eintragen könnt wo Ihr Euch zur Zeit befindet.
Dieser Thread dient lediglich als Übersicht, damit sich nicht aus versehen mehrere Personen das gleiche Gebiete/den gleichen Ort aussuchen usw.

Falls sich 2 oder mehr Leute gerade im selben Gebiet befinden kann man sich hier auch kurz absprechen usw.
(Person X West, Person Y Ost usw. - Die Gebiete sind ja nicht gerade klein in HDRO...)

Bitte gebt hier einfach kurz an wo Ihr gerade unterwegs seid.
Kailasa hat das unten schon schön "sauber vorgelegt" wie man so etwas übersichtlich niederschreiben kann, danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Edit* Um die Übersicht zu wahren bitte ich euch eure Posts zu editieren, und nicht jedesmal einen neuen Post zu machen.*

**Edit 16.06.07*: Die Evendim-Karte ist nun eingepflegt und kann reichlich mit NPCs bestückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Varnamys (31. Mai 2007)

So ich hoffe mal dass mein Eintrag nicht dem Post von Derida total widersprechen wird.

Ich bin momentan mit mehreren Chars parallel unterwegs und suche nach (fehlenden/falschen) Einträgen mit folgender Priorisierung:
Breeland
Auenland
Ered Luin*
*Wenn wir jetzt wirklich alle Daten aus der Ered Luin Karte löschen wollen, sagt hier bitte kurz bescheid wenn es soweit ist,
dann setze ich Ered Luin *danach* an 1. um da wieder Ordnung rein zu bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ach ich sammel einfach jetzt schon mal die Daten damit ich sie nach der Flurbereinigung direkt eintragen kann. *kritzel*

edith 1:

Melde gehorsamst *Celondim komplett eingetragen*

Da nun doch nichts gelöscht wurde, hab ich die NPCs/Objekte einfach mal eingetragen. Lasst es jetzt bitte einfach so stehen. Habe noch die kompletten Daten zu Gondamon, die trage ich auch noch ein wenn ich die Zeit finde.


----------



## Deibels (1. Juni 2007)

Als Wächter und Eichelherr LvL48 ziehe ich zur Zeit meine Runden vom Nebelgebierge bis nach Angmar, von den Nordhöhen bis zu den Trollhöhen.


----------



## Varnamys (1. Juni 2007)

Info: Hab gestern Abend noch sämtliche NSCs/NPCs für Gondamon zusammen gesammelt. Wollte ob der Löschen der Einträge in der Karte aber noch Warten mit dem Eintragen... Bin jetzt auch erstmal bis Sonntag Abend unterwegs.

Viel Spaß beim suchen und questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronicleward (1. Juni 2007)

derzeit stark wechselnd 

1. norhöhen
2. einsame lande

mfg chron


----------



## Illecima (2. Juni 2007)

Dort halte ich mich derzeit am häufigsten auf:

1. Trollhöhen
2. Angmar
3. Nebelgebierge


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Juni 2007)

Bin derzeit hauptsächlich in den Einsamen Landen unterwegs und trage unterwegs die ganzen Rohstoffe ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein bisschen Questen werd' ich dann auch mal die Nordhöhen aufsuchen.


----------



## Windschlag (6. Juli 2007)

Ich halte mich im Moment hier auf: 
Trollhöhen
Evendim


----------



## Wombel (16. November 2007)

Bin zur Zeit in Angmar. Trage die Quest ab Level 44 mal ein die ich abgeschlossen habe (das sind Einige)


----------



## Dargrimm (1. Februar 2008)

Hiho Miteinander,

wie ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt, tut sich endlich wieder was. Wir haben endlich die aktuellen Karten hochgeladen sowie eine sinnvolle Filterfunktion und das Ingame-Koordinaten-System eingebaut. Das war noch nicht alles, was wir tun werden, auf der Momentanen übersichtsseite einer Region werden wir alle dort Verfügbaren Quests auflisten und somit über kurz oder lang eine recht gute Quest-Übersicht bekommen. 

Dazu brauchen wir natürlich auch weiterhin Eure Mithilfe, die bis dato ja schon fantastisch war! 
Wenn Ihr nun also einen neuen Punkt eintragt, gleicht doch bitte kurz mit den Ingame Koordinaten ab, ob es auch stimmt. Sollte das einer nicht kennen, einfach mal den Befehl:  *;loc* im Spiel verwenden. 

Wie immer gilt, wenn Ihr noch Kritik oder Vorsschläge habt: Her damit.

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vbvler (26. Mai 2008)

Dann *meld* fg

ich bin erstmal mit meinem "großen" unterwegs in Forochel (Bisher 68Quest abgeschlossen). Werde mich da auch erstmal mit dem Eintragen der ganzen Orte und NPC´s sowie der Quests beschäftigen, sofern das niemanden stört bzw bereits tut.

Grüße

René (@Belegaer: Telcharim, Charanthir, Moridor und Themgar)


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Mai 2008)

Bin ich auch schon bei, habe aber nicht viel Zeit gerade.
Aber ist doch klasse, wenn das mehrere machen, im Weg ist man sich da sicher nicht.


----------



## vbvler (11. Dezember 2008)

12.12.08 
- Julfest-Quest Items Thorins Halle "Ein weisses Julfest" und "Zwergeneis" sowie "Festliche Kränze (Julfest)" und "Alle Jahre wieder (Julfest)" sind eingetragen!!

13.12.08 - Julfest Quest 

Auenland Julfest Questobjekte - Gute Laune und.. ; Bänder und Schleifen, Julfest-Zwistigkeiten ; Das Buch über das Feierrecht; Julfest-Neuanfang sowie Ein frohes Hobbingen

- *demnächst*:

Diverse Rohstoffe und sehenswürdigkeiten Rhovanions (immo 322 Its)
Diverse Rohstoffe und sehenswürdigkeiten Eriadors (immo 158 Its)

Anbei als Zip die Karten Rhovanions...............einpflegen erwünscht *fg

*HIER SIND DIE KARTEN*

René


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Januar 2009)

Habe gerade alle NPCs in Delfblick, der Kammer des Scheidewegs, dem verrottenden Keller, der 21. Halle und Jazârgund eingetragen.
Außerdem alle Fähnchen in Zelem-Melek und Durins Weg (außer ganz im Osten, da war ich noch nicht).
Jetzt hab ich erstmal keine Lust mehr. *g*


----------



## M_of_D (16. Januar 2009)

Alle Sehenswüdigkeiten eingetragen in:  

Steinfundament
Silberzinne-Adern
Nud-Melek

Bloodberrys Fähnchen in Zelem-Melek und Durins Weg um die fehlenden erweitert .


----------

